# Replacing speakers?



## 00StockSentra (Aug 27, 2004)

When replacing stock speakers do you HAVE to get an amplifier or what. Stock speakers like in the doors and back, not adding subwoofers, because i know an amplifier is required.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

no you don't have to, but if you want to reach the full potential of your speakers you need to (unless they're some $50 pioneers or something)


----------



## 00StockSentra (Aug 27, 2004)

Thanks alot, those pioneers are the ones I am leaning towards now. I do believe the 00 Sentra SE stock speakers front and back are all 6.5 am I correct, does anyone know.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yes they're 6.5


----------



## 00StockSentra (Aug 27, 2004)

awesome, also would like to say sr20 the thread with the girl having a $400 budget for a new system, I have found very helpful. Great work.


----------



## 00StockSentra (Aug 27, 2004)

in the 00 Sentra 2.0SE anyneknow how to remove the back panel behind the back seats where the speakers are, so i can replace those aswell?


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

00StockSentra said:


> in the 00 Sentra 2.0SE anyneknow how to remove the back panel behind the back seats where the speakers are, so i can replace those aswell?


you **can** reach underneath that thing with a rachet and take the stock speakers out that way. thats what i did first time around. to totally take it out, you need (i believe) a 12mm socket and loosen the bolts on the deck anchors (under those plastic plates, should be 3 bolts total i think)


----------



## 00StockSentra (Aug 27, 2004)

Alright thanks Jasper I'll try that out, anyone got a more descriptive answer or some pics? That would help, thanks again sr20 and jasper.


----------

